# Request to Add Resort to Italy Review Database



## regatta333 (May 17, 2015)

I recently stayed at Villagio L'Olivara in Tropea, Italy (RCI code 3248) and would like to post a review, but the resort does not appear in the database.  Is there any way it can be added?


----------



## TUGBrian (May 17, 2015)

most resorts are indeed actually in the database, but those that literally have zero information for them are hidden.

I have "unhidden" this resort for you, you should be able to see it now and submit a review/upload photos/add info to the review page!

Looking forward to reading the review!~


----------

